# jack russell in need of loving home........



## jo-jo animal house (Nov 15, 2008)

*hi there, can anyone help?*
i work at a vets in rugby and am looking for a home for the most beautiful jack russell terrier called Bonnie. i am finding it very difficult to find any breed rescue for jack russells and so we are trying to home her ourselves. Here are some details:

Bonnie is a lovely dog but her owner was unable to keep her, she has been fostered recently but is looking for a permanent home.
*Any one who is interested in bonnie can contact the animal house on 01788 575300*, any home that we find appropriate will be checked by one of our staff before she leaves us. She is spayed and microchipped and details will be filled in once a loving home is found.

Bonnie is very loving and loyal.
She loves going for walks and behaves well on the lead.
She is good with people of all ages.
She is housetrained. 
She enjoys cuddles; she will happily sit for hours being stroked! 
Unfortunately bonnie doesn't like being left alone and for this reason we believe she would benefit from a home where she is not left for too long. 
Bonnie has shown aggression towards cats in the past but has shown no signs of this when mixing with the practice's cat. fine with dogs once she gets to know them, she lives at a vets so is used to lots of different animals, but due to being a terrier care should be taken with smaller pets.

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## Jammy (Sep 15, 2008)

she is lovely whats her story of how she came to you ? Also any idea of her age ?


----------



## jo-jo animal house (Nov 15, 2008)

Great News!!!
Bonnie Has Found A Loving Home!
Thanks For All Replies


----------

